# XM Satellite Radio Makes Major Inroads With Automakers



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

XM Creates Strong Presence at NY Auto Show With GM, Capping Watershed Week of Agreements With VW, Nissan.

XM Satellite Radio, America's leading satellite radio service, is advancing aggressively into the new car market, creating a major presence at the 2002 New York International Auto Show with displays in General Motors booths and XM's own booth, capping a watershed week of agreements with automakers Volkswagen and Nissan.

Full Story


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Today I went to the NY Auto Show and checked out XM's displays. They had two radios that you could play around with, but it was so crowded that I didn't get a chance to try them out. However, I managed to get a pamphlet, which had a list of all the XM channels and all the models of cars that will come equipped with XM in 2003. BTW, Dish Network had a display there, too.


----------

